# dick move



## stiffkittenbabelfish

C'est une nom/une locution pour dire une action bête et méchante. Par exemple "Lying to her was a dick move." "Mentir fut un/une.........."


----------



## Itisi

Ce n'était vraiment pas malin.


----------



## AsifAkheir

stiffkittenbabelfish said:


> "Lying to her was a dick move." "Mentir fut un/une.........."


Hi stiffkittenbabelfish,
If you want to preserve the sense of penis, as in the original , how about: "Lui mentir fut une action à la tête de nœud"


----------



## snarkhunter

AsifAkheir said:


> how about: "Lui mentir fut une action à la tête de nœud"


The French would say more "...à la mords-moi-le-noeud", then.


----------



## AsifAkheir

Hi snarkhunter,  thanks for the new (to me) phrase.
is an action "à la mords-moi-le-noeud", a stupid, thoughtless action, or a defiant action?


----------



## snarkhunter

You're welcome.
And I would say more the former, i.e. something that basically looks like a messy move.


----------



## Kelly B

For what it's worth, I'd pick a synonym that emphasizes meanness over stupidity. Digne d'un salaud ? (I know you can't actually use that.)


----------



## samsoul777

Que diriez-vous de _coup de trafalgar_ (pour être poli) ? 
Ou bien _coup de pute_ pour ne pas l'être ?


----------



## jlvlacroix

I'd suggest, not too vulgar : une rosserie


----------



## Grop

Quant à moi je dirais un sale coup.


----------



## moustic

Can't think of anything. concise.
Maybe such an expression would be rendered by a verb instead of a noun phrase, something like: Il a sérieusement merdé en lui racontant des salades... bof ...


----------



## BEEKEEPER

un coup bas


----------



## Itisi

En lui mentant, il s'est comporté comme un salaud.


----------



## Seeda

samsoul777 said:


> coup de pute



"Coup bas" est proche mais plus dans l'idée de _below the belt_.


----------



## Nicomon

jlvlacroix said:


> I'd suggest, not too vulgar : une rosserie


 That would be changing the register.

In my  opinion, any of those more colloquial synonyms is preferable:
FAMILIER – _sale coup, sale tour, saloperie, tour de cochon _(or in Québec _coup de cochon_)_, vacherie._

I'm not familiar with coup de pute  (link to lintern@ute) but I think could work as well to translate "dick move" by itself.

That said, I like Itisi's rendering (#13) of the OP's (2014) sentence.


----------



## Blougouz

Un sale coup me semble trop léger... Mais: Un coup de salaud ou un tour de salaud reflète bien le dick move je trouve.
Un coup de pute si les conséquences du mensonge sont vraiment fâcheuses.
Sinon:
Un tour à la mords-moi-le-nœud c'est plus un coup tordu pas très clair dans la finalité.
Le coup bas est plus surnois et en traitre que le dick move il me semble. Le dick move est plus "con", truc à la con...
Et je trouve le coup de Trafalgar trop vague, ça peut aussi être quelque chose d'insignifiant...
Voilà voilà...
(?)


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne lis pas d'idée de « con » dans cette définition de *dick move*


> US
> vulgar slang
> A contemptibly cruel or selfish action.
> _‘coercing people to work on a national holiday is a dick move’_


----------



## Seeda

D'accord avec Nicomon.
_dick move = sth a dick (despicable person) would do_
Dans le même esprit, on a aussi l'adjectif _dickish_.


----------



## Itisi

Quelqu'un m'a soufflé 'il l'a bien enfilée'.


----------



## wildan1

Blougouz said:


> Le dick move est plus "con", truc à la con...


Un con méchant, oui. Mais la stupidité doit y avoir son rôle dans _dick. 
_
(Le cerveau dans ce contexte en étant bien loin...  )


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I think it's more 'a stupid thing to do' than 'a dirty trick', maybe short for 'a dick-headed move'?


----------



## Kelly B

I don't think it has anything to do with stupidity.

(edit: I guess I said that already, but it has been a while, and it wasn't very forceful.)


----------



## Seeda

This is confusing to French-speakers for malevolence is strongly linked to low intelligence in French. E.g. _Quel con !_ What an idiot! or What a dick!

_Dick move _est clairement lié à la méchanceté dans ce contexte.


----------



## Nicomon

As read googling :


> For instance, a CEO who holds all voting stock and intentionally dilutes his employees to enrich himself has pulled a *dick move*.
> On the other hand, the employee who airs out the dirty laundry of the CEO in response to the dilution, has pulled a *bitch move*_._


  Some say that _dick = idiot_  and others say that _dick = jerk. _*Merriam-Webster* defines it as : a mean, stupid, or annoying man

In this expression, and based on the definition from Oxford + example posted in #17, I associate it to_ jerk / mean_.
Also see Kelly's post #7, from Oct. 2014 and this definition of (as mentioned by Seeda) : *dickish *
If we go back to the OP's sentence, I agree that lying was more _mean_ than _stupid_.

Le mec est _un salaud... _pas forcément_ con. _


----------



## Itisi

Perhaps he thought she wouldn't find out, and that was stupid... Anyway, the OP is asking for:


stiffkittenbabelfish said:


> une locution pour dire une action bête et méchante


----------



## Blougouz

Itisi said:


> Quelqu'un m'a soufflé 'il l'a bien enfilée'.


No no... Enfiler means to screw in sexual vulgar meaning. Maybe this  person would have said: il l'a bien enflée, instead?


----------



## Nicomon

Since the OP's context is a lie, I think the person meant « _enfilée_ » in that sense of enfiler (which is also a sense of the coarser _enculer_).


> Voler, *tromper, duper, leurrer* ; perdre, perdre au jeu ; s'endetter ; se faire voler, se laisser voler, se faire duper*.*


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Yes, Kelly B, you are correct. And the thing Nicomon quoted in #17. In this context, dick = asshole/jerk. A dick move is something an asshole would do.


----------



## samsoul777

Wow, c'est beau de voir à quel point une simple expression comme _Dick move_ peut susciter des discussions.
Donc _dick move_ ce serait un sale coup fait par quelqu'un, avec donc une notion davantage de malveillance que d'idiotie.
Mais peut-être que comme *Itisi *l'a suggéré, il n'y a pas vraiment de NOM équivalent pour traduire cette expression, et qu'il vaut mieux trouver une tournure autre, comme "*C'était salaud de sa part de lui mentir*"


----------



## Parigigi

Dans la lignée du "sale coup": c'était dégueulasse de sa part de lui mentir… / lui mentir, c'était vraiment dégueulasse/abject…


----------



## JClaudeK

Il manque encore "une entourloupe/ entourloupette_".
> "Quel enfoiré, il lui/leur a fait une entourloupe !"_



> entourloupe (Bob)
> Irrégularité, action déloyale, arnaque, mauvais tour, action sournoise, mystification ; déloyal
> _ Je côtoie des indicateurs depuis des années et des histoires, on m'en a racontées. Mais une entourloupe de cet ordre, cela ne m'était jamais arrivé._


_


_


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes - et ça va dans le sens de_ salaud / rosserie saloperie, vacherie_ -  au Québec on dit :_ écoeurant / écœuranterie_.


> QUÉBEC - FAMILIER :  Personne méprisable ; salaud. _C’est un bel écœurant, celui-là !_
> Parole ou action répugnante exprimant le mépris à l’endroit d’une personne. _Dire ou faire des écœuranteries à quelqu’un._


  Si je reprends l'idée initiale d'Itisi (#13) ça devient : _En lui mentant, il s'est comporté comme un bel écœurant.    _Mais je reviens à _salaud_  qui sera compris partout.
_
Entourloupe_ me semble un peu « gentil » - pas assez bête et méchant - pour traduire "dick move".

Dans un registre plus soutenu, il y a aussi _(geste) odieux,  méprisable_. Mais il y a des équivalents anglais plus soutenus_. _


----------

